
How we created a Dark Mode for Gitlab's Web IDE - MvRemmerden
https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2020/05/20/creating-a-dark-ui-for-gitlabs-web-ide/
======
MvRemmerden
Our design team at GitLab has been working hard to create a Dark Mode for a
first part of our UI, the Web IDE. In this blog post, we have put together
some of the challenges, learnings and future plans we have around creating a
Dark Mode for the GitLab UI.

------
ahuang1018
Awesome! Love the dark mode:)

